
The FBI searched a protester’s Etsy profile, LinkedIn, and internet history - danso
https://www.inquirer.com/news/philly-protests-arrests-fbi-lore-elisabeth-blumenthal-george-floyd-20200617.html
======
danso
Note: the full title of the article is: _The FBI used a Philly protester’s
Etsy profile, LinkedIn, and other internet history to charge her with setting
police cars ablaze_ , which is 50 characters too long for HN's title limit.

I did not omit the "to charge her with setting police cars ablaze" as a way to
mislead people into thinking the FBI were doing a dragnet of Internet
histories of all protesters. The meat of the article is the (mostly logical
and common-sense) investigative techniques the FBI used to uncover the
protester's identity. What she's charged with, or whether she's guilty of it
is tangential – though obviously the seriousness of the crime they accuse her
of is a likely factor in how much work they put into searching for her.

To put it another way, it's interesting (and a relief) to me that they didn't
find her out using a mass geofencing request, or other big data request that
_do_ constitute large scale dragnets.

